# Mascara Recommendations - POST ALL HERE



## miss anna (Sep 18, 2008)

hi guys, i'm looking for mascara that CURLS,VOLUMISE & SEPERATE lashes.
	

		
			
		

		
	



any recs? i prefer the waterproof type... dont say CG Lash Blast coz there's no Covergirl brand in my country...


----------



## kittykit (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: recs for mascara that curls,volumise & seperate lashes?*

I'm using Maybelline Volum' Express Waterproof 

Maybelline's my favourite brand for mascara. I only buy the waterproofs ones because of I've watery eyes. I wear mascara everyday and bin them every 2-3 months, so I can't afford to buy the high-street brands


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: recs for mascara that curls,volumise & seperate lashes?*

maxfactor masterpiece max!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: recs for mascara that curls,volumise & seperate lashes?*

Drugstore - Maybelline Define-a-Lash (it absolutly awesome)

High end - Dior Ultimeyes (Its my favourite mascara)


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: recs for mascara that curls,volumise & seperate lashes?*

this is not waterproof but maxfactor 2000 calorie curved brush. absolutely on of the best mascaras I've found! also second masterpiece max is really good.

I really didn't like define-a-lash, not the original green nor the pink one.  I don't think the define-a-lash volume really gave my anymore volume than the original one.


----------



## esmeralda89 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: recs for mascara that curls,volumise & seperate lashes?*

bourjois mascara is my favorite its called volume glamour ultra black its exta long lasting does not get all cracky and flakey and it doubles eye lash volume and i dont know if any ones noticed but drugstore mascara gets really wierd and thick and dry after some time this one dosent its really goodit makes me look like im wearing false lashes bc they look soo long


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: recs for mascara that curls,volumise & seperate lashes?*

loreal volumious all the way!


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: recs for mascara that curls,volumise & seperate lashes?*

diorshow unlimited


----------



## coconut (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: recs for mascara that curls,volumise & seperate lashes?*

yves st laurent effet faux cils


----------



## tiramisu (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: recs for mascara that curls,volumise & seperate lashes?*

Ahhh, so basically you're looking for the HG mascara that everyone searches for, eh?! LOL

My suggestion is loreal voluminous carbon black (they do have waterproof version now) and a great eyelash curler.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: recs for mascara that curls,volumise & seperate lashes?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzHotTahiti* 

 
_loreal volumious all the way!_

 
i agree!


----------



## blukrystal (Oct 16, 2008)

*Mascara Newbie-Best mascara to help keep eyelashes curled?*

Hello all,

I'm Asian and have straight eyelashes.  On sunny and cloudy days, my lashes do stay curled after using an eyelash curler.  However, for some reason on drizzling or rainy days, they fall right back down.  I currently don't own any mascara, so I'm just wondering if anyone can recommend one that would keep my lashes curled all day.  I'm not concerned with all the volumize and lengthening functions, but I do need it to not smudge or clump.  Also, is a waterproof mascara my only choice? or is there a non-waterproof one out there that can give me what I want?

Thank you very much in advance for whatever recs you can come up with.


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Mascara Newbie-Best mascara to help keep eyelashes curled?*

I highly recommend a Shu Uemura eyelash curler.  It's considered by most the best in the business, and you'll get a good curl.  Use that with some Lancome Courbe Virtuose Divine Lasting Curves Mascara, and you'll be good to go!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Mascara Newbie-Best mascara to help keep eyelashes curled?*

http://specktra.net/f188/waterproof-...e-brush-93154/





 that thread might be helpful to you.

since you only need a curling mascara for drizzly/rainy days, i'd say waterproof mascara is your best bet just so you don't get any drops of mascara running down your face from the rain.

i've heard really great things about estee lauder's new turbolash mascara, but i'm not sure if it comes in a waterproof formula.


----------



## Insalubrity (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Mascara Newbie-Best mascara to help keep eyelashes curled?*

I never liked curlers (they made my lashes look freakish instead of pretty) so I use a base (the Lancome Cils XL) which makes my lashes look fake and gives a boost to the effect of any mascara I use.  I would check out the Covergirl mascaras if you don't want to spend the money for high end mascaras, specifically lash bast.


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Mascara Newbie-Best mascara to help keep eyelashes curled?*

I second the Shu with Lancome Virtuosse.
I have pretty straight eyelashes too but this combo always work for me.


----------



## blukrystal (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Mascara Newbie-Best mascara to help keep eyelashes curled?*

Thanks for all your recs!  I'll surely look into these.


----------



## moopoint (Feb 14, 2009)

I am preparing for my next mascara purchase, I have never tried a MAC mascara and I am interested. I have Diorshow, not overly impressed, a bit flaky for my liking.
I am not looking for the natural look, I want long, falsie looking lashes. Perhaps I am asking for too much.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

Estee Lauder Sumptuous. I bought it last Summer, used it once and forgot about it as I was so taken by Chanel Inimitable. 

Maybelline's Collosal has impressed me lately too, especially when I add aloe vera gel to my lashes beforehand.

Anyway back to EL Sumptuous. I tried it again this week and OMG I'm sticking with this until it runs out. Perhaps my lashes have grown and I've not realised, I dunno, but it makes my lashes look like falsies. I love this! IT curls my lashes and doesn't clump either which is one of my mascara pet hates.

I wish I could take a picture but my crappy camera is shit at close-ups! Get a sample of it first before splshing out on it if you're not sure.

The packaging is similar to YSL's Touche Eclat. I almost applied that to my lashes when I wasn't concentrating yesterday! LOL


----------



## yupitzTara (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

*BENEFIT BAD GAL*
this is the only mascara i use.  it's the best!!! people are always asking me what mascara i use, & my friends that tried it now love it as much as i do.  Not to mention, there isnt any flaking.

hope that helped...


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

I am in love with Bobbi Brown Lash Glamour Lengthening Mascara in Smoke Black


----------



## moopoint (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

Thanks Ladies! 
I will look into those!


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

i actually love diorshow. I was thinking about getting the dazzellash from mac but I have never had an success with masscaras except diorshow.


----------



## kleigh09 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

I've yet to be impressed by a high end mascara.  For once, drug stores rule.


My favorites are:
Cover Girl Lash Blast
Max Factor 2000 Calorie


----------



## moopoint (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_i actually love diorshow. I was thinking about getting the dazzellash from mac but I have never had an success with masscaras except diorshow._

 
I know that many people love Diorshow, it may be just me. I have this terrible habit of picking at my eyelashes. I actually liked Diorshow Iconic, I find it more fluid in texture and it stays on my lashes better. 
I have tried Lancome Defencils and it is just ok IMO. I find the brush a little stiff and it doesn't give me the desired effect. So far my fave is Diorshow Iconic but I wanted to try something new this time. 

What about MAC Mascara X? Anyone tried that?


----------



## Jupiter19 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

FOr thickening DIorShow Waterproof
For lenthening DiorShow Blackout Waterproof
The regular one's flake on me, sorry I don't have any other suggestions!!


----------



## kariii (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

I SWEAR BY L'OREAL VOLUMINOUS WATERPROOF. seriously that stuff is the best.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

I like Loreal voluminous carbon black, it gets my lashes pretty thick. Then i use their lengthening one(telescopic, i think?) over it.


----------



## moopoint (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

I'm pretty disappointed with my latest mascara purchases, I might go back to my old faithful, drug store kind: Maybelline Define-a-Lash


----------



## mamapie (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

I love Max Factor Masterpiece, for the false lash look. Generally, I've found that high end mascaras aren't worth the money.


----------



## Sharkster (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mamapie* 

 
_I love Max Factor Masterpiece, for the false lash look. Generally, I've found that high end mascaras aren't worth the money._

 
I soooo agree with this, since I've been using Max Factor Masterpiece Max I have had so many complements on my lashes and I find it better quality than some of the high end ones that I've tried. Diorshow just used to end up half way down my face by the end of the day and Benefit Bad Gal just made my eyes itch (an allergy perhaps?). And at £10.00 a pop it's much better value too!!!


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

guerlain mascara has been amazing for me! it's quite pricey ($35 a tube I believe) but my goodness, once I started using it, I realized it was so worth the price!! hope that helps! =]


----------



## moopoint (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

Thanks for your help, I have given up on high end mascaras I think (except Diorshow Iconic), I have gone out and bought a Maybelline mascara since I first posted and I am relatively happy. They aren't my dream lashes, but at least I only spent $9 this time, not $30.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

i have several favorites:

Maybelline Colossal
CoverGirl Lash Exact
Maybelline Lash Stiletto
Imju Fiberwig

but right now, my absolutel fav would be Bare Esc. Buxom Lash

^^i swear that shit DOES NOT CLUMP AT ALL!! Like, I can't get it to clump on me for shit! it's wonderful.


----------



## aLove4MakeUp (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

*CoverGirl Lash Blast!* By far the best mascara I've ever tried. Turns my tiny almost non-existent lashes to curled, long and voluminous. The greatest thing about it is the price. It's only $6-$8, depending where u buy it. I'm so anal about my mascara. I can't go more than 3-4 months using the same tube. I think of germs n bacteria n it grosses me out. So the cheap price is great since i get a new one so often.


----------



## ABB113 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

I've been using Clinique Long Pretty Lashes for a few years now....seems to work well for me


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

Estee Lauder has really good mascaras... they get forgotten a lot... but they are really good.


----------



## xKiKix (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

well, this is not really a mascara but rather a primer... its from lancome and it works wonder with any mascara that i've tried so far... but as far as mascara goes i really like diorshow...  but i also like zoomlash from mac (time to time my feelings for it varies) but so far volume couture from max factor has been winning my heart too... lol... but definitely try the primer from lancome it is SOOOO good...


----------



## enigma (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

my all time favourite ones are YSL EFC and HR Lash Queen.


----------



## moopoint (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xKiKix* 

 
_well, this is not really a mascara but rather a primer... its from lancome and it works wonder with any mascara that i've tried so far... but as far as mascara goes i really like diorshow...  but i also like zoomlash from mac (time to time my feelings for it varies) but so far volume couture from max factor has been winning my heart too... lol... but definitely try the primer from lancome it is SOOOO good..._

 
I have that primer! I love it. The one by MAC is not bad too.


----------



## xKiKix (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moopoint* 

 
_I have that primer! I love it. The one by MAC is not bad too._

 
I used to love the primer from MAC but when I got introduced to the one from Lancome I told myself that I found the PERFECT base.


----------



## florabundance (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

High end choice for me is definitely Lancome Hypnose.


----------



## marvlgrl2 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_High end choice for me is definitely Lancome Hypnose._

 
AGREED. I used to use BadGal but had to switch to Hypnose when I got a sample at the counter (and the Lancome SA was totally super nice, and customer service counts a lot for me.) Hypnose doesn't smudge and it's truly buildable. Just take your time applying it.


----------



## rosewitch2000 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

-shu uemura mascaras 
-shiseido majolica mascaras
-kiss me heroine mascaras
( i know all are japanese brands but as an asian i think that my lashes only agree with asian brands (after trying out so many brands))


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

Lash Stiletto


----------



## Nicala (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

Buxom Lash by bare essentials.
its like you're wearing false lashes


----------



## moopoint (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

I have heard such mixed reviews bout Buxom Lash, I wanted to try it but chickened out. I've purchased so many duds over the past year... I do want to look like I'm wearing falsies. Hmmm... maybe I'll try it.


----------



## LoveMU (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

I really like the L'Oreal Voluminous

I LOVE Givency mascara, the one that lengthens.  The first time I wore it I was amazed!  It makes your eyelashes look amazing!  It's just hard for me to spend so much money on something I have to replace so often.

Right now I'm using Revlon 3d extreme, it's pretty good too, and you can prob find a sale on it


----------



## LoveMU (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention the MAC Zoom is really good too


----------



## Sanayhs (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

MUFE Smoky Lash. Super dark, great volume, good on length, too. I always use either that or, for a more natural look, the Maybelline Define-a-Lash. Wearing the Smoky Lash, though, I had my boyfriend's stepfather look at me and go "HOLY SHIT! Are those your lashes!?!?"


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

Guerlain Le 2 De Guerlain, is absolutely amazing. If you want that false lash look you really get it with this one. The large brush is great for adding length and curl and the tiny brush catches all the smaller eyelashes for that big, wide eyed effect.

I love it so much I bought it in 3 shades ha ha!


----------



## gujifijian (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

Loreal Voluminous In Carbon Black!


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

I know you said you weren't a fan of Diorshow but that is my all time fav!  Have you tried the Diorshow Ionic?  The Diorshow Ionic is less "flakey" and goes on a lot smoother and lengthens really well.  

For a cheapy drugstore brand, the Rimmel London mascara in the red tube is awesome and cheap.  I seriously get compliments whenever I wear that (no primer).  I just wear it around when I am running errands and don't feel like "wasting" my Diorshow


----------



## moopoint (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_I know you said you weren't a fan of Diorshow but that is my all time fav!  Have you tried the Diorshow Ionic?  The Diorshow Ionic is less "flakey" and goes on a lot smoother and lengthens really well.  

For a cheapy drugstore brand, the Rimmel London mascara in the red tube is awesome and cheap.  I seriously get compliments whenever I wear that (no primer).  I just wear it around when I am running errands and don't feel like "wasting" my Diorshow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do have Iconic actually, I do prefer it. It's my go-to mascara right now, I use it most often and I have a back up in case I run out! I am curious about other brands. I seem to buy a lot of mascaras, hoping to find the perfect one. Still searching, but Iconic is quite nice. I am thinking of trying Clinique too.


----------



## cipelica (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

Zoom lash!!!


----------



## comeandtakeit (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gujifijian* 

 
_Loreal Voluminous In Carbon Black!_

 
yes!!!  i love this stuff and it's WAAAY cheaper than what I've been using.


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

Expensive: Chanel Inimitable. It is amazingggg! It's expensive, but I think it's definitely worth it.

Drugstore: The Colossal, Great Lash in blackest black, and Voluminous in carbon black. I just love really dark, thick lashes. I'm very lucky to have lots of very long lashes, but these mascaras are fantastic and usually cheap!


----------



## njoy (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Best Mascara? MAC and others.*

I use all kinds of mascaras, but the one thing I looove is my Shiseido Mascara Base. I can use it alone or with a mascara. It gives that extra oomph!


----------



## DaniPhiSig (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello there,

I was going to make a run to Ulta today.  I was curious if anyone could recommend a really good lash plumping mascara.  I have thin eyelashes and have the worst problem finding a good mascara that helps my lashes look a little thicker.

Can anyone help?

Thanks!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 31, 2009)

Do they sell Prestige mascara in that store? If they do, then get it! It makes your lashes look like you've got falsies on. 

Also, I know that a store in America sells No7 makeup, if they do it at this store, pick up the 360 Lash. 

Finally, Maybelline's Colossal is also pretty decent.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 31, 2009)

You may want to consider a lash primer, too. It'll boost the effects of whatever mascara you get...and I don't know if they have it at Ulta, but I'm in love with BadGal lash...three coats of that stuff, and it looks like I've got falsies on.


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Jul 31, 2009)

try maybelline xxl volume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its double ended with primer and mascara and its amazing!


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 31, 2009)

Max Factor 2000 Calorie is my favorite!


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jul 31, 2009)

Chanel, chanel, chanel. I don't think they have it at ulta though....? EXCEPTIONNEL DE CHANEL...I layer it on and get accused of fake eyelashes everytime! that's how thick it makes them!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm all for the cult fave Diorshow, people constantly ask me if I'm wearing falsies..but it's not @ Ulta- you can get it @ Sephora though


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 31, 2009)

Maybelline Colossal (big yellow tube) is my very fave! The HIP mascara is nice too, a very close second


----------



## xBubblegum (Jul 31, 2009)

I have really short and thin lashes too and I use Rimmel's sexy curves mascara (not waterproof) and then L'Oreal's telescopic mascara. It makes my lashes way longer and thickness.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 31, 2009)

for volume i use MUFE smokey lash


----------



## cetati (Jul 31, 2009)

DiorShow Iconic is amaaaaazing. Especially layered with DiorShow Blackout but that's not a requirement.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 31, 2009)

I love CG Lash Blast... since trying it, I haven't found anything I liked better (including Diorshow and TF Lash Injection!).


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 31, 2009)

I love diorshow and bad gal lash both these are fantastic!!


----------



## LindaP (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: Mascara Newbie-Best mascara to help keep eyelashes curled?*

I don't know if this belongs in this thread, but just a quick question based on the rec's everyone's beeng offering ....

Why is the shu uemera curler so good?  As compared to others, i've heard that it is but never know why?


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: Mascara Newbie-Best mascara to help keep eyelashes curled?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LindaP* 

 
_I don't know if this belongs in this thread, but just a quick question based on the rec's everyone's beeng offering ....

Why is the shu uemera curler so good?  As compared to others, i've heard that it is but never know why?_

 
Hi LindaP, the Shu is so popular because it doesn't tug on your eyelids and provides an instant curl.  The cost is high but it performs very well compared to drugstore curlers, however you have to replace the black pad after a while.  It comes with the curler so it's not so bad.  If you're ever traveling overseas (especially Asia), they have these kits (1 small and 1 big shu) for sale very cheap.  I picked one shu up in HKG for $12USD no tax.  Or if you have a Lancome outlet nearby, they're selling the gold version for $10 bucks.


----------



## LindaP (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Mascara Newbie-Best mascara to help keep eyelashes curled?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bumblebees24* 

 
_ they have these kits (1 small and 1 big shu) for sale very cheap. I picked one shu up in HKG for $12USD no tax. Or if you have a Lancome outlet nearby, they're selling the gold version for $10 bucks._

 

There's a lancome store at the premium outlets in nearby Round Rock, I have to make sure & check that place out.  I've been debating about purchasing a shu from Sephora for weeks now,  but keep needing other things to fill the budget.    I definitely gonna have to put it on my must buy list -- i keep pushing it down cuz i kept seeing it as luxe item


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Mascara Newbie-Best mascara to help keep eyelashes curled?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LindaP* 

 
_There's a lancome store at the premium outlets in nearby Round Rock, I have to make sure & check that place out.  I've been debating about purchasing a shu from Sephora for weeks now,  but keep needing other things to fill the budget.    I definitely gonna have to put it on my must buy list -- i keep pushing it down cuz i kept seeing it as luxe item_

 
I know what you mean. There's always SOMETHING on that "need" list =). Good luck with the lancome outlet store!


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: Mascara Newbie-Best mascara to help keep eyelashes curled?*

*Dior Show in Black in waterproof* formulation.
I normally do not wear waterproofs, nut the usual formula of Dior Show was too heavy to hold the curl. Waterproof mascara made a miracle for me!


----------



## LindaP (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: Mascara Newbie-Best mascara to help keep eyelashes curled?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melissa Piccanta* 

 
_*Dior Show in Black in waterproof* formulation._

 
Your lashes look awesome ... so LIFTED!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: Mascara Newbie-Best mascara to help keep eyelashes curled?*

I have hopelessly stubborn and short eyelashes and can't even get eyelash curlers to work. But YSL Volume Effet Faux Cils makes an nice soft curl on my lashes without using a curler.


----------



## darae (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Mascara Newbie-Best mascara to help keep eyelashes curled?*

I feel your pain (asian with stubby lashes) I use L'Oreal Voluminous. I apply false lashes most of the time and always have to make sure my lashes are curled and hidden (and stay that way!) 

I started using gossmakeupartist's tip where you apply a really thin layer of waterproof, wait until its completely dry, curl and then apply more mascara. 

And this works! seriously I was pretty surprised and I use the regular old Revlon eyelash curler.


----------



## kaitlynnm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Mascara Newbie-Best mascara to help keep eyelashes curled?*

I agree with darae that gossmakeupartist's trick for lashes works wonders to lock in curl! I also want to mention that I personally prefer Tarte's lash curler to Shu's. It gives my lashes more lift and I'm actually able to position the top against my lid, which I cannot do with the Shu curler. It probably has to do with the shape and size of my eyes. As far as mascara goes, I've yet to find a decent replacement for Max Factor Volume Couture and 2000 Calorie Extreme. These were solid gold HGs for me.  I've recently tried out CG lash blast length & volume, Boots No 7 Max Volume, Voluminous (this has always been too runny for my taste), & Maybelline XXL Pro Volume. The XXL Pro Volume is decent, but I'm not in love with it. I'm now using L'Oreal Telescopic Carbon topped with Fresh Supernova.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 27, 2010)

*Which mascara is the most dramatic?*

I know there is a thread about favorite mascaras, but my question is a bit more specific than that.

I have the most lousy, small, short, flat eyelashes. And my biggest problem is that lash curlers just doesn't work for me. (trust me, have tried all the tricks)

So I need a VERY dramatic mascara, which will both add lots of lenght and volume but also a soft curl. 

Can you reccommend one that meets those things? And covergirl is ruled out, it's not sold here in Denmark


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Which mascara is the most dramatic?*

Rimmel extra super lash.


----------



## Sojourner (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Which mascara is the most dramatic?*

....


----------



## dietcokeg (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Which mascara is the most dramatic?*

I personally love layering Mascara - i love Maybelline Collasal Lash Express and a very inexpensive one is by essence (its packaging is orange - only available in europe as far as i know, bloody amazing!! my fav) - and on top of either one of those i use MUFE Smokey Lash to get that beautiful faned out look.


----------



## MzzRach (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Which mascara is the most dramatic?*

Diorshow gives a very dramatic look, as does YSL Faux Cils.


----------



## jazmatazz (May 28, 2010)

*Re: Which mascara is the most dramatic?*

L'oreal Voluminous with the curved wand in Carbon Black is pretty awesome. Dark, dramatic adds volume and length


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 28, 2010)

*Re: Which mascara is the most dramatic?*

Thanks everyone. Keep the good suggestions coming


----------



## Curly1908 (May 28, 2010)

*Re: Which mascara is the most dramatic?*

L'Oreal Voluminous.


----------



## iluvmac (May 28, 2010)

*Re: Which mascara is the most dramatic?*

I like Covergirl's Lashblast Megavolume in Very Black!


----------



## LMD84 (May 28, 2010)

*Re: Which mascara is the most dramatic?*

l'oreal double extention mascara. you use the white end first and then teh actual mascara. my lashes reach great lenghs with this stuff! and it's reasonably priced


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (May 28, 2010)

*Re: Which mascara is the most dramatic?*

Almost every mascara, if you wear Shiseido's base underneath


----------



## annikay (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Which mascara is the most dramatic?*

Another vote for MUFE Smoky Lash - just like Diorshow without the flakies!


----------



## Meisje (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Which mascara is the most dramatic?*

Another vote for L'Oreal Voluminous.


----------



## kimmy (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Which mascara is the most dramatic?*

shiseido mascara base will definately amp up any mascara. it'll make it stay put without any smudgies, too!

i personally have never found a greater mascara than clinique's high definition mascara. it gives me the thickest, biggest, blackest lashes ever. sephora sells a little clinique mascara sampler that you might want to try. clinique has wonderful mascaras, and the set has minis of their best sellers.


----------



## marquise (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Which mascara is the most dramatic?*

Another vote for YSL Faux Cils. 

I have short, straight and very fine eyelashes - it's the best mascara I've tried yet.


----------



## rwbey (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Which mascara is the most dramatic?*

Anna Sui Super Long Lash Mascara, although it is INCREDIBLY hard to find but worth it!!!


----------



## aradhana (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Which mascara is the most dramatic?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_I know there is a thread about favorite mascaras, but my question is a bit more specific than that.

I have the most lousy, small, short, flat eyelashes. And my biggest problem is that lash curlers just doesn't work for me. (trust me, have tried all the tricks)

So I need a VERY dramatic mascara, which will both add lots of lenght and volume but also a soft curl. 

Can you reccommend one that meets those things? And covergirl is ruled out, it's not sold here in Denmark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
do you have bourjois in denmark? 

i love their coup de theatre mascara , and for more extreme drama you could try their maxi-frange?  they're both double-ended, so it takes a couple of extra minutes when you're getting ready. (i like putting the primer, doing the rest of my face, and ending with the step 2.  it's kind of hard to forget the second coat, because the first one is pretty white!)

i think the coup de theatre is more lengthening, and the maxi-frange more thickening, but i found that maxi-frange was a bit much for me to use every day -- i felt it made my lashes look fake....however with the recent trend towards false lashes allover the place, maybe that's a good thing?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Which mascara is the most dramatic?*

my fave is Lancome Hypnose hands down!


----------



## BabyGirlB (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Which mascara is the most dramatic?*

I love my L'oreal Voluminous


----------



## ztirkazoid (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Which mascara is the most dramatic?*

I get a lot of volume when I layer two mascaras.

Although if I have to use just one mascara, I like Prestige My Biggest Lashes the best -- great volumizing formula, big traditional brush.

I find IME that a traditional mascara brush helps more with getting volume than those new rubberized bristles a-la Lash Blast.


----------



## Whitepinky (Jul 29, 2010)

*Best Mascara Ever?*

Hi Guys

i am in Australia and was wondering what are the best mascaras to go for to achieve long thick curl lashes?

if you could post your favs that would be awesome.


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Best Mascara Ever?*

hey hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm in aus too! I really like lash blast from cover girl & maybelline's colossal voulme express. However i'm only looking for thickening becase my lashes are really long & curly! so both of these works really good for thickening! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Best Mascara Ever?*

My ultimate fav is L'oreal Voluminious in Carbon Black! This always gives me full and long lashes. Lately I have been trying the new Maybelline Falsies which I am loving! I did a review on my blog..


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Best Mascara Ever?*

I also love CG Lash Blast. It gives me a bit of length, lots of volume, and it doesn't wilt my curl.


----------



## makeupgirl224 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Best Mascara Ever?*

L'oreal Voluminous Carbon Black!!! I've bought and tried soooo many but its the BEST!!!!!!


----------



## dramatEYES (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Best Mascara Ever?*

DiorShow Extase! I didn't think it could be better than the original DiorShow or Blackout...but it is. I LOVE it! It looks like I'm wearing fake lashes when I use it.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Best Mascara Ever?*

For me hands down Lancome Hypnose! I shall never buy another mascara, this has been my HG for years, gives the best voluminous lashes


----------



## User38 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Best Mascara Ever?*

For me, and not cause I am cheap, but I do love CG Lash Blast -- it gives serious competition to Dior, Lancome, and other cult mascaras


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Best Mascara Ever?*

Armani EYES TO KILL. Best Mascara on the market right now. Period. And trust me... I've tried them all.


----------



## iluvmac (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Best Mascara Ever?*

CG Lashblast, Maybelline Colossal 100% black, Estee Lauder Sumptuous!


----------



## Lola* (Aug 2, 2010)

All of the Dior mascaras are fantastic....I wear Iconic during the day and Black Out when I go out


----------



## liquidfir (Aug 8, 2010)

hi babes i am in love with the mac loud lash mascara!!!!!!! too bad they discontinued the item. anyone knows where to get it? i need more backups. or if u have another recommendation that works as gd as the mac loud lash let me know. this mascara can withstand a monsoon. lol i am not joking. the best waterproof mascara ever


----------



## sassyboo (Aug 8, 2010)

I love Cover Girl Lash Blast and Loreal voluminous...only 2 I used for years. Now I am trying to stick with companies that do not test on animals...so I am in search once again.  Haven't found any yet


----------



## thiscarmen (Aug 9, 2010)

At the moment, I'm using Maybelline the Falsies Volum'Express waterproof (the purple tube), and then on top, I use the Covergirl Lash Exact waterproof (purple tube as well!).  Gives me volume and definition and makes my curl last all day.  I absolutely love this combo.

It's really hard for me to find an all-in-one mascara, so I find that layering mascaras is the best way to go!


----------



## Whitepinky (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks chicky babes for the recs.

at the moment i am using Colossal Volum' but i like to always try new ones.

i have tried so many mascaras but i just want to find one that suits everything lol if that makes sense. i cant wear false one cause i have sensitive eyes so yeah ;o)

i am looking at the lower price range as lately i have been spending waaay too much money on mascaras


----------



## Nicala (Aug 10, 2010)

Super Lash by Apple Mascara. Ah-ma-zing. Effective, dramatic, and DIRT CHEAP! $1.80 per tube.


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 11, 2010)

Maybelline Colossal Volume mascara is my holy-grail mascara!  It works better for me than Diorshow


----------



## ginlovesmac (Aug 15, 2010)

I really recommend Fresh's Supernova Mascara! I have short asian lashes, and this mascara really delivers =D I find it really does what it says it does. It lengthens, volumizes and separates my lashes. It holds the curl of my lashes really good as well =D Oh and it nourishes your lashes too! one thing I don't like about this marcara is that it smudges, but powdering under my eyes helps it to smudge less. I hope this was helpful to some of you =D


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 15, 2010)

MUFE Aqua Smokey Lash mascara. I'm in love with it! I purchased this back in June since I was looking for a really good waterproof mascara to wear during the summer and never looked back on the drugstore mascaras and been using this every single day.


----------



## miss_supra (Aug 18, 2010)

NOTHING stays on me since my lids get so oily. Even my favorite Diorshow water proof smudges. The best thing ever created was Blinc which is a tube eye shadow. It is the only thing that does not run on me and it is so easy to take off with warm water.


----------



## versace (Aug 22, 2010)

for now clinique naturally glossy mascara,lashes  look natural (not clumpy) but voluminous and long


----------



## PerfectlyOdd (Sep 2, 2010)

*Blackest mascara?*

looking for a super black mascara that actually holds a curl.  I have VERY straight lashes.  I have to curl them and then make sure to use a thicker faster drying mascara. Something with extreme hold. lol

I've been liking the Falsies mascara by maybeline.  but it's not as black as i've like it. I have mac zoom and plush mascaras and they are much darker than other mascaras i have, but it's like i doused my lashes with water with how fast they flatten out my curl, even when i layer it.

any recommendations for Super black water proof or stiffer formula mascaras? 

not picky about price point.  i just want something that will work.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thanks in advance


----------



## Candy Christ (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: Blackest mascara?*

Maybelline Turbo Boost WP is pretty good. I'd also say L'Oreal Voluminous Carbon Black WP but it's a bitch to take off


----------



## marajode (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: Blackest mascara?*

My biggest problem with mascaras is the same.  As soon as I put it on, my just curled lashes go straight again.

I had been reading about Majolica Majorca lash expander frame mascara.
Holy cow!  It's a fiber mascara, that dries super fast.  The curl in my lashes honestly stays.    And no lie, it is really lengthening.
Also, there is no smudging or flaking, at all.    

The con, is that it isn't easy to remove, but I just use an eyemakeup remover (I love Mary Kay's).  It's a con, but for me to actually look like I have lashes is worth it.

I don't think I've ever been this happy with a mascara. And I'm a professional mascara tryer-outer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I tried the Maybelline falsies one day last week.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   straight as a board, short lashes again.


----------



## Misoxx (Sep 3, 2010)

MAX Factor false lash effect mascara - its amazing. Catch it on offer and it's £7.99. This is my favourite ever, ever mascara. Rimmel MAX Volume (pink) is quite nice, however max factor false lash seperates them more as well as a bit more lift.


----------



## StyleDemonXoXo (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Blackest mascara?*

I love Too Faced Lash Injection.


----------



## PerfectlyOdd (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Blackest mascara?*

Well I went and got the carbon black voluminous WP and i have to say i think i'm in love.  i put it on last night and cleaned my kitchen. stayed up till 4 am with itchy eyes (not from mascara they were like that before i put it on) and it's now 11:23 am and my lashes are still amazing and curled. 

i honestly didn't expect it to work that well, b/c i had tried the reg voluminous and i HATED it goopy wattery nastiness. but then again that was like forever ago.  i'm super excited about this one tho. it didnt' clump at all like my falsies mascara does.  YAY!!!  i love you all.


----------



## slowdownbaby (Sep 11, 2010)

L'oreal Volumious and BeneFit BadGal are the best that I ever tried!!


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 13, 2010)

Mascara is one of those things I can't justify buying from MAC or Clinique because there are so many great drugstore options.  Right now, my favorite is Physician's Formula Organicwear Mascara, but I also really like Maybelline mascaras too.


----------



## p3chiu (Sep 22, 2010)

i really like MAC Plushlash


----------



## starlaj (Oct 1, 2010)

I cant live without my YSL faux cills, i found it by accident when a friend was selling them half price and it is the best mascara i have ever encountered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## honybr (Oct 5, 2010)

I've been using the new Voluminous Million Lashes by L'Oreal in Blackest Black and I have found my HG mascara.  It has clumped or flaked on me yet.  I wear contacts and this mascara has given me no problems.


----------



## dollbaby (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm really loving the Lancome Precious Cells mascara. It's fab


----------



## hwangsara (Oct 17, 2010)

I can pretty much get the same results with every mascara I've used so far. Right now, I'm using Lancome's Precious Cells but I really don't see any growth to my lashes. It does a good job curling, keeping the curl, and lengthing my lashes.


----------



## slowdownbaby (Oct 17, 2010)

Benefit BadGal lash mascara in Black and Plum are my favorites of right now! Lovely mascara I must say


----------



## minni4bebe (Oct 31, 2010)

i dont know if you can find it, but prestige my blackest lashes does all that and more!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2010)

I just recently tried Tarte's Lights, camera, Lashes & I have to say it is pretty amazing how it instantly makes your lashes appear extremely long! Its all natural too & lasts well, very easy to remove -  but I may have to try the waterproof version.


----------



## Nicala (Nov 1, 2010)

Absolutely love Buxom Lash. Apple mascara is alright. There's some flakies when the formula starts to "age". Then again, it's dirt cheap at 1.50 so I don't mind replacing it often.


----------



## iqaganda (Nov 15, 2010)

Guys, what do you think about MAC's Opulash Mascara? I'm thinking of purchasing one.. My CG Lashblast is almost done...


----------



## maizelem (Nov 16, 2010)

I find that using 2 or 3 different mascaras works best for me.. like a little mascara cocktail!
  	I love to use Maybelline Falsies first then i use Lash blast to seperate them and give them volume!


----------



## natashaish (Feb 11, 2011)

I have short and straight lashes and I've been using Lancome's Hypnose Custom Volume WP.
  	Holds a curl all day and doesn't smudge! I put on 2 coats and my lashes look amazing


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I really like Rimmel sexy curves mascara


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 25, 2011)

CG LashBlast is my present favourite.  Definition, volume, soft eyelashes.  Brown/black for a more natural look, black for dramatic!


----------



## RedRibbon (Feb 27, 2011)

Revlon Grow Luscious is my current favourite one, it does everything I want from a mascara and packs a killer curl.


----------



## LauraRaelynn (Feb 27, 2011)

MUFE Smokey Lash is INCREDIBLE, but it dries out way too fast for an expensive mascara. I also really like Benefit BadGal and Fresh Supernova. 
  	Oh, and Bare Escentuals Buxom Lash, too!

  	_____________________________________
  	www.twitter.com/laura_raelynn
  	www.youtube.com/lauraraelynn
  	theboxofbeauty.blogspot.com
  	_____________________________________


----------



## Miss Berri (Mar 2, 2011)

make up forever smoky lash. Its a great mascara but I would stay away from waterpoof for daily wear. Waterproof formulas dry your lashes out and make them fall out faster.


----------



## faiza91 (Sep 22, 2011)

Max Factor False Lash Effect is the equivalent of the cover girl mascara! I have it and its bloody amazing. recommend it!


----------



## 23rdmarch (Sep 30, 2011)

I just love Max Factor mascaras. False Lash Effect is what I use now, but before that I had 2000 calorie with curved brush and it was just as good.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 30, 2011)

I normally wouldn't purchase a high end mascara, but I bit the bullet and recently bought Benefit's "They're Real" and I LOVE it!


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 15, 2011)

i love
  	Lancome Amplicils
  	and
  	MUFE Smoky Lash

  	I also really enjoy some of Japanese drug store Mascara like
  	Heroine Mascara and the one from Fasio.


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 23, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a non-waterproof formula that holds curls well? My lashes are stubby and straight, but most mascaras can't hold a curl. The waterproof formulas are way too goopy and made my lashes brittle. Are there any drier mascaras out there?


----------



## Fokked (Nov 3, 2011)

I've always had lots of luck with Maybelline's Full n' Soft (waterproof or regular)


----------



## Eisleyan (Nov 5, 2011)

Fiberwig!


----------



## Eisleyan (Nov 5, 2011)

also for drugstore I love L'oreal Voluminous


----------



## Eisleyan (Nov 5, 2011)

I'd like to add that I do NOT recommend maybelline great lash in the pink tube lol.


----------



## coffee1 (Dec 5, 2011)

My favorite mascara of all time is Maybelline One By One Waterproof. It volumizes & lengthens and doesn't clump, smudge or flake. It's cheap, too! If I want a false-lash look, I use Dior Maximizer underneath - but, after several hours or if I rub my eyes, I find that sometimes I get a little bit of flaking with this combination. It's worth it for the AMAZING lashes though. 

  	I like Maybelline's The Falsies for a more dramatic look, but it does get a little more clumpy.

  	The one high end macara that I've tried is Fairydrops - and it's awesome at holding a curl - but I find that it flakes a little.


----------



## erikita (Dec 30, 2011)

Chanel Inimitable.  I have some pretty healthy long lashes to begin with.  This Chanel makes them look even longer.  I have even been asked if they were falsies


----------



## peace.love.mac (Jan 24, 2012)

My favorite mascara right now is the Maybelline Falsies Flared mascara. It really holds the curl in my lashes and I love it!


----------



## etre (Jan 27, 2012)

My favorites are the Asian ones - current one is Dolly Wink Long but I also love Majolica Majorca Lash Expander and Imju Fiberwig.


----------



## kitson (Feb 5, 2012)

sharkbytes said:


> I highly recommend a Shu Uemura eyelash curler. It's considered by most the best in the business, and you'll get a good curl. Use that with some Lancome Courbe Virtuose Divine Lasting Curves Mascara, and you'll be good to go!



 	I agree!


----------



## kitson (Feb 5, 2012)

I like the Asian ones,caus I live in asia!


----------



## MrsBombshell (Apr 21, 2012)

Drugstore - RIMMEL Max
  	High End - YSL Faux Cils


----------



## trihogaster (May 4, 2013)

Max Factor 2000 Calorie with curved brush


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 26, 2013)

Am I the only one who is obsessed over Armani's Eyes to Kill Mascara?


----------



## ma146rina (Nov 26, 2013)

False lashes extreme black from Mac 
  Smoky lash from mufe


----------



## Helenah (Nov 27, 2013)

I am using the Kardashian Beauty mascara.
  Guess thats what you are looking for 
http://beautyshopaholic.com/make-up/mascara/the-quickie-lengthening-and-curling


----------



## tfisher07 (Mar 27, 2014)

I lean towards my drugstore mascaras more than any of my high end products. My two HGs are Maybelline the Rocket and Jordana Best Lash


----------



## busybee (Apr 5, 2014)

I was a huge fan of Maybelline's Lash Stiletto until I was introduced to high end mascara.  Now, my faves are Dior Show New Look and YSL Faux Cils babydoll.  With the latter, I've been asked if I was wearing faux lashes.  Nope...just some pretty darn great mascara.


----------



## Jolanta (Jul 20, 2014)

Ladies after years of hating my eyelashes and tried every brand on the market and was not thrilled ..ahh just another mascara.  I tried, love and now representing this fantastic company.  The mascara is a 3D and comes in 2 part as I was accused of wearing false eyelashes..lol.  Check it out at www.uniqbeautybyJolanta.com
  Guarantee you will love it.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jul 20, 2014)

I have multiple tubes of benefit bad gal (I got for free).. it doesnt do it for me. it lengthens..and thats about it.. it gives me a really natural look, however I love bold lashes,
  I recently started using one of my drugstore mascaras that hadnt been opened yet and wow.. I forgot how much I love it!
  Loreal Million lashes (original)

  as for high end.. I love benefit's theyre real, and my old old fave MUFE Smokey Lash


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 20, 2014)

I have tried everything. YSL's baby doll gives me long defined lashes.  When I use my Tarte primer with Too Faced Better than sex it looks like I am wearing false lashes. I am going to try this L'OREAL mascara everyone is talking about.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 20, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> I have multiple tubes of benefit bad gal (I got for free).. it doesnt do it for me. it lengthens..and thats about it.. it gives me a really natural look, however I love bold lashes,
> I recently started using one of my drugstore mascaras that hadnt been opened yet and wow.. I forgot how much I love it!
> Loreal Million lashes (original)
> 
> as for high end.. I love benefit's theyre real, and my old old fave MUFE Smokey Lash


  Loreal Voluminous Million Lashes makes people ask me if I'm wearing falsies. When it comes to Drugstore I've never had Loreal steer me wrong. 
  High End mascaras that I love... Lancome Hypnose Drama, Dior Show, and Armani Lash to Kill.
  I have length, I look for volume when I choose a mascara.


----------



## MelissaLo87 (Jul 21, 2014)

The closest mascara I've found that does all three pretty decently is Tarte's Gifted mascara.
  An eyelash primer can help a lot with extra curl. The ELF mascara primer is actually pretty good.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 21, 2014)

For the ladies that love "Benefit They're real" there is a possible dupe.  The Krazy Coupon Lady says Maybelline the Colossal Cat Eyes is a great dupe.  It is only five dollars.  Save the good stuff for the special nights.  Unless you're a wanna be drag queen like myself. Lol


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 21, 2014)

I bought the voluminous million and butterfly mascaras today.  They are excellent.  The million lashes gives me a more smoldery  look while the butterfly is perfect for daytime dramatic.  I would wear the second one to work and the first one for after work.


----------



## SassyPeach (Jul 22, 2014)

Mascara is one of my favourite makeup products! I love many differnet ones.

*Drugstore:*
Covergirl Clump Crusher
Covergirl Lash Blast Fusion
Maybelline The Rocket
L’Oreal Voluminous Carbon Black


*High End:*
Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes 
Too Faced Better Than Sex
Benefit They’re Real


I recently got a deluxe sized sample of YSL Babydoll and have heard amazing things about it but I have yet to try it.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 22, 2014)

Here are some of my faves mascara is one makeup item I can't live without as long as I have mascara I'm good to go here is my list 1 nyx doll eyes 2 mac zoom fast 3 maybelline great lash  4 avon supershock


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jul 28, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Loreal Voluminous Million Lashes makes people ask me if I'm wearing falsies. When it comes to Drugstore I've never had Loreal steer me wrong.
> High End mascaras that I love... Lancome Hypnose Drama, Dior Show, and Armani Lash to Kill.
> I have length, I look for volume when I choose a mascara.


 
  I gravitate toward volumizing mascaras as well 
  I've always wanted to try dior show !


----------



## infinitize (Jul 29, 2014)

I personally don't like and use drugstore mascaras because they tend to flake and just be "lacking" 
  but mascaras are only good for about 3 months  so its really your preference
  but Lancome and Hourglass has great mascaras. 
  I also use Majolica Majorica mascara.


----------



## mlijeko (Aug 1, 2014)

The best mascara by far is the YSL Babydoll. I already used about 3 of them.


----------



## lilybettie (Aug 9, 2014)

Ysl faux cils is my favourite but I know there's something better out there. Going to try Dior and Chanel next


----------



## Babbie (Aug 11, 2014)

My staples are:  Armani Eyes to Kill Chanel Le Volume De Chanel Benefit They're Real


----------



## artificeartist (Aug 11, 2014)

I have to most straight and droopy lashes possible. I have tried Benefit's They're Real, MUFE smoky eyes and many drugstore mascaras. The only one that keeps any curl for me is Maybelline's The Rocket Waterproof.


----------



## kirstw91 (Aug 12, 2014)

My favourite mascaras at the moment are, benefit they're real, lancome hypnose doll eyes and I've been using a sample of the too faced better than sex mascara, I quite like the too faced mascara so I may end up buying the full sized tube. Usually I apply one coat of the benefit mascara to start off with because that gets all of my lashes and then I apply a second coat of the doll eyes to add more volume.


----------



## Myeyeshadowisod (Aug 12, 2014)

I love the NYX Dolleye mascara!


----------



## knoedl (Aug 16, 2014)

I've been using Clinique High Impact mascara for several years now and i'm still loving it


----------



## mango13 (Aug 16, 2014)

knoedl said:


> I've been using Clinique High Impact mascara for several years now and i'm still loving it


  Me too, I got it in January as a gift with purchase and I had very low expectations for it, but it turned out to be an amazing mascara. It makes my lashes super long, full and doesn't clump or flake.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Aug 16, 2014)

jaeljasmine said:


> Am I the only one who is obsessed over Armani's Eyes to Kill Mascara?


  No, you're not alone.
  It's my go-to mascara.


----------



## Chris08 (Sep 11, 2014)

YSL Babydoll mascara is my fav


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Sep 11, 2014)

The new Grandiose from Lancome is my new Holy Grail.


----------

